
What your new gym doesn’t want you to know - e15ctr0n
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/wonk/wp/2016/01/05/what-your-new-gym-doesnt-want-you-to-know/
======
DrScump
It's oddly suspicious how closely this tracks to this Medium article on HN
today with a January 2015 dateline:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10845264](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10845264)

 _Both_ even have a Colman's Mustard reference (a product I had never even
heard of before). That's quite the coincidence.

